# Gomes Gone???



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Apparantly, according to sources on Hoopshype.com, Gomes is probably going to be cut and head back over to Boston... Does not make any sense......


Thoughts? I think this is because they want Brewer, McCants, and Green to grow..? I have no clue..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

wink wink deal


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, this sounds like something shady. Leave it to our GM to not even trade a player lots of teams would want.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This is bull. How the heck does it happen?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Aren't Ainge and McHale good buddies going back to their Celtic days?....

Something smells a little fishy.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

wow......what's next.........?

I bet Larry Bird wants to get into some of this action too ---- Trades JO, Granger, and Tinsley to the Celtics for Perkins, T. Allen, Scalabrine, and Powe.....That should definately shore up the Celtics roster a bit .... :lol:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I can't imagine that's true. If it were, Gomes wouldn't have been involved in the deal to begin with.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah gomes' contract is so small it didnt even need to be included, so hes obviously not going to just be cut or it was a waste of time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Gomes himself said that he did not buy that rumor.



> "I think it's just something floating around because everyone knows how good they feel about me and I feel about them, but if something like that was to happen ... I mean Minnesota is trying to build something and the one thing I thought about in all of this is that they really wanted me. They wanted me to make the deal work. That's got to make you feel good, but if that was to happen, where they would cut me, the thing about that is you would be able to sign with anybody."


http://www.courant.com/sports/basketball/hc-nbadezcol0807.artaug07,0,1370760.column


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you got an expensive player who only contributes a little then this would be possible or even likely.If you have a cheap player who gives you anything you're not going to let him go without getting something.A lot of teams would like to have Gomes so long as he's not making big money and even McHale wouldn't just drop him after going through the trouble of getting him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I want him to end up in San Antonio if he's cut.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He aint going anywhere..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

This rumor is hilarious!

Gomes is now one of the best players on the TWolves roster and he's young, why would they cut him?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> He aint going anywhere..


Definitely. He's a good player for this kind of price next year. There's no way that they would cut him free.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

funny all these old celtics trying to make boston good again. i must say i am a fan now and will be watching boston play


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I want him to end up in San Antonio if he's cut.


So do I, and I hope to see him on the court at the end of game 7 to make it easier for Pierce to hit that game winning shot. :bsmile:


----------

